# 'Old' Alpha 2, 'New' Alpha 3 and Haiyan cube review



## koreancuber (Apr 21, 2010)

You can see the pictures HERE.

First, let me talk about the shipping. Shipping was standard, considering it was very cheap (Hong Kong Airmail). It took 13 days. I ordered it from Haiyan directly, so the processing was very fast. I payed in the afternoon and about 2 hours later, it was shipping. When it arrived, I surprisingly found them assembled AND lubed (with D39). Although the box was a bit butchered, everything else was unharmed. 

So, I shall start with the Old Alpha 2. (daniel0731ex: Please don't say anything please, I was confused even after I read your explanations, so I just stuck to the most common terminology).

The Alpha 2 has thick tracks on the edges. Also, the corners seem round as the F-II. Because of the thick tracks, the cube looks... deformed (?). 

First, I shall grade the structure of the cube. The cube is very much like the Alpha 1. The corners are normal corners, as you can see on the pictures above. The edges, look perfectly normal, except that it has thick tracks. The core is a bit different than the other Alpha cores, they are a bit lighter in color. The structure of the cube is given a 9/10.

The performance of the cube. This includes the corner cutting, popping resistance, speed and everything else about the performances of the cube. The cube feels very unique. Even before I bought it, I new it would be a unique cube. It feels like a crappy cube at *first.* (this is very hard to explain...) Then, after you play with it for another 5 minutes or so, you get used to the feeling, and it turns into one of the best speedcubes. On to the corner cutting ability. It cuts around 35 degrees, making it a decent corner cutter (although it's not the best, come on, who needs 45 degree corner cutting?). The cube IS pop vulnerable. Unlike the Alpha 3, Haiyan and Alpha 5, this has no anti-pop thing anywhere. Although the cube pops, it is much less frequent than the Alpha 1. If I can solve it 50 times without it popping, everyone here probably can. So, no problem on the popping. Overall, it is given a 10/10 on performance.

Lastly, the appearance of the cube. This cube looks deformed (as I stated above), although it does not seem to effect the performance in anyway. A good thing is, is that the corners and edges have the same lengths, unlike the Haiyan cube and Alpha 5. Stickers? No offense to anybody, but I need Cubesmith stickers, and they are the only one's I will use. So it's given a 8/10 on the appearance (just because it looks like the pieces are apart (tracks)).

So this cube has a score of 9/10.

On to the New Alpha 3. 

This cube is very unique. The edge and corners are very unusual. First, the structure of the cube. The cube is slightly bigger than the Haiyan cube and the Alpha 2 (Haiyan and Alpha 2 are a bit smaller than regular ones, so the Alpha 3 IS a regular sized cube.) The corners are molded with perfection. The edges have barely any openings, but rather, they have caps. Each cubie has one cap. Unlike the GH and the F-II, the caps are nicely fitting and stable. One thing I hate about the cube is the lightness. This cube is REALLY light, and that's a problem for me. It feels like a cheap cube, even cheaper than the F-II. The center caps are gorgeous. They can be snapped off whenever, unlike the Haiyan cube .Also, it feels springy. It has a springy feel to it even when you do not turn a layer (very weird..) I give this cube a 7/10

Performance. Excellent. It cuts corners slightly better than the Alpha 2. It's fast, it never locks up and it ALMOST NEVER POPS. The reason it doesn't pop, is because the edges have an anti-pop thing. It just DOESN'T POP! For the performance, a 10/10 is given.

Appearance. Nothing is particular to point out, except the center caps. The center caps are visible and can be removed without disassembling part of the cube. Gave it a 10/10

This cube is also rated a 9/10.

The Haiyan cube. 

Ok, here's what happened. I got my first Haiyan cube around 1 month ago. It locked up (before it was lubed) and it was unstable. So, I decided to lube it with my new Graphite Jig-a-loo. I assumed that a full sweep of graphite lube would be good. Instead, the Graphite ruined the stickers (stickers literally wouldn't come off), ruined the cubies and ruined the whole cube. The cube wouldn't move. I had to use both of my hands to manage that. I washed it, and it had no affect. Finally, I just threw it into my useless box. Well, that's the first cube. After awhile, while I was talking to Haiyan, he mentioned somethings were changed with the Haiyan cube. The screws were made longer and the edges changed a bit. So I decided to give the cube another chance. I got it assembled and lubed, so that was great. The cube locked up much less and it actually moved. 

Structure. Awesome. Everything is proportionate and even (internal structure). The edges and corners looked unique. I gave it a 9.5/10

Performance. The cube is much more stable than before. It has 45 degree corner cutting and the cube will not pop (anti-pop design). I gave it a 10/10

Appearance. This is where the cube gets a low score. The cubies are uneven. Although the stickers look pretty nice on them, I can't seem to get Cubesmith stickers on them. I gave it a 6/10.

The Haiyan Cube got a 8.5/10.

Overall, I think I might use the Alpha 2 or possibly the Alpha 3 for my secondary speedcube. (ALPHA 5 FTW!)

Video. (WILL BE UP SOON) first - Alpha 2, second - Alpha 3, third - Haiyan cube, fourth - Haiyan Memory cube (just wanted to review it)).





Finally, I would like to thank Haiyan for everything! AND I would like to ask you a question, which cube should I use as my secondary speedcube? (out of the three)
THANKS!

Family pic! (the Alpha 3 is ready for stickering)


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 21, 2010)

Woah, the cubes come assembled and lubed? I might order from there more often now


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Korean more reviews GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO

also about popping a cube. I dont think a cube has an inherent tendency to pop, there are some that are pop resistant, but id rather a cube not be pop resistant than breaking when it should have popped just saying.

Cubes dont pop because of how they are designed directly, its because of turning habits that work on one cube that dont on another. Once a person gets used to a cube, their turning style should change to better fit that cube. Then there will be no more pops, or one pop every so often but not enough to matter.


----------



## Dfgged (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't view the pictures T_T. They are blocked


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 21, 2010)

Dfgged said:


> I can't view the pictures T_T. They are blocked



now you can.

Nice review!! I heard that there are different versions of the Old A-II from daniel, but i expect that it would be hard to get them.

Kinda off-topic

My teacher took me a-ii.... poor cube...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 21, 2010)

i still can't see them. this sux.


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 22, 2010)

ehh, there's a small mistake, but i'll point it out anyway.



> *(*Haiyan and Alpha 2 are a bit smaller than regular ones, so the Alpha 3 IS a regular sized cube. The corners are molded with perfection. The edges have barely any openings, but rather, they have caps. Each cubie has one cap. Unlike the GH and the F-II, the caps are nicely fitting and stable. One thing I hate about the cube is the lightness. This cube is REALLY light, and that's a problem for me. It feels like a cheap cube, even cheaper than the F-II. The center caps are gorgeous. They can be snapped off whenever, unlike the Haiyan cube .Also, it feels springy. It has a springy feel to it even when you do not turn a layer (very weird..) I give this cube a 7/10



notice there is no closing bracket? (or maybe i suck at writing)


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 22, 2010)

"Resize your photos for free at (something).com".
I can't see 'em.


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 22, 2010)

it could possibly be a browser issue...(?) probably not though. i'm using firefox


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 22, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> it could possibly be a browser issue...(?) probably not though. i'm using firefox



Me too.


----------



## Dene (Apr 22, 2010)

I think we need to be more critical in our reviews. Giving two different cubes the exact same scores doesn't tell me anything.


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 22, 2010)

It says I can't see the pictures because I don't have an account.

But nice review, anyway.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 22, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> I can see all of them...



That's because you know koreancuber's password.


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 22, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > I can see all of them...
> ...



omghax.


----------



## Dfgged (Apr 22, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> I'll just erase the ones. Look at the pictures on the link (photobucket). Sorry guys.



You have it set to a private gallary, so nobody but the people that know your password can see them


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 22, 2010)

Dene said:


> I think we need to be more critical in our reviews. Giving two different cubes the exact same scores doesn't tell me anything.



and giving something a perfect score defeats a rating system


----------



## sequencius (Apr 23, 2010)

Has anyone lubed their Haiyan (not memory) with CRC Silicone yet? I haven't lubed mine yet.. I don't lube my cubes but I think this cube really needs it because I tightened it becuase it kept popping.. so now it turns slow


----------

